# Rapala comes in at number 3...



## W2FTodd (Apr 21, 2011)

with the Original Floater. 

I once had a friendly wager with a buddy to see who could catch the most bass in a 3 hour period one evening on a little lake. I had my fancy Ranger with 175 horses on the back and he had a 12 ft little pram with less the 10 ponies on the back. I threw everything I had in the boat while he putted around the lake with one bait. He proceeded to give me a proper whooping. The bait - you guessed it, The Rapala Original Floater. I won't be without it. :LOL2: 

https://blog.wired2fish.com/blog/bid/52762/20-Most-Influential-Bass-Fishing-Lures-No-3-Rapala-Original-Floater


----------



## Jim (Apr 21, 2011)

Excellent choice! What a classic.

I am almost positive this made my top 10.  

My fondest memory of this lure.....I walked into a local bait shop and purchased it. I was so happy. I get to the lake and rip it out of the box.

THE HOOK HAD WEEDS ON IT! 

I can not believe I was sold a used lure. :LOL2:


----------



## fender66 (Apr 21, 2011)

You mean they don't come with weeds? All my lures are like that. :LOL2: 

I can't believe that I missed this one. I have several in my dad's old box and a few in mine.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey I got one of those in my tackle box.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 22, 2011)

YEP - a true classic


----------



## bcritch (Apr 23, 2011)

I've caught many of Bass on the Rapala Floater


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 23, 2011)

LLLOOOOOOONNNGGGGGGG time favorite of mine! i have about a dozen in my box! all of which ar chartrouse! and i have about a dozen yozuri baits that resemble the rapala. i do have a few black, a few blue aswell. if i am not using a rapala i am using a fluke white in color. my buddy asks why i even have a box full of lures if they are the only 2 i use. i have used the orginal floater for about 20 years now. it still hurts me to have to give a well used one to someone in my boat that cant catch anything on what they brought. had a guy after about 2 hours into a river float that couldnt catch anything ask "can i please use on of your rapalas?"


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 23, 2011)

The question is how do y'all pronounce "rapala?" :lol:


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 24, 2011)

Rap a la. Not ra paula


----------

